# Best Work Truck (diesel engine/transmission combo) Suggestions?



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

Looking for opinions on the best year round work truck that will be used from pulling a mowing trailer, applying lawn chemcials, to plowing and possibly salting ...i'm thinking a regular cab with a 8' bed (3/4 or 1 ton) would be ideal for a better turning radius...what made me start researching is the fact that i own a '08 super duty 6.4 and love it but it gets terrible gas mileage (11.7 mpg), we recently bought a business that came with two cummins and they are amazing, prob somewhere around the 20 mpg range ('98 & '99) but are notorious for terrible transmissions

Ford: '99-'03 came with the 7.3 which is apparently the best, then '04 to '07 was the 6.0's which were problematic, then '08 to '10 which are ok but also have a better torqshift transmission starting in '08?

GM: all i really know is the LBZ was made around '06 which is apparently the best? and has the allison transmission, arguably the best transmission out there

Dodge: any cummins seems to be great but i hear the 12 valves were the best around '98? notoriously terrible transmissions tho

(not all info may be exact considering years, just trying to give a general idea)

they all seem to have strong pro's and con's, what do you guys think is one of the best make/year considering engine/transmission combo? especially considering MPG and power

...and no, i'm not thinking about putting a cummins in a super duty followed by a allison transmission, even though that would be bad ass


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

You could always put a tuner and exhaust on the 6.4 to get a little more mpg's and power out of it. You're not really going to get any good answers because everyone is a little biased towards the brand they own/like. Another option is upgrading the trannies on the Cummins.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Put a tuner and dpf delete on your 6.4 and have a totally different truck, you will be happy.
Robert


----------



## Omran (Oct 10, 2009)

the best truck is the one whitch get maintained on regular bases, but for a work truck you can't get better than Ford period. most people who get 20 MPG do not haul big ass trailer either. and they don't have flatbeds. or dumps.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

I am not going to get into a pissing match which is the better truck but IMO for a "used" truck if you want a bulletproof truck get a 07-09 Dodge with the 6.7 and auto. No other brand can touch the power train in it.

If you don't believe me search Ford 6.4 and Dodge 6.7 and see which one has *less* complaints about the drive train. Chevys where just a little soft for me in the front end but they would be my second choice. I just wasn't crazy about he look those years. The new ones are much nicer.

If you want one Cheap then go with the Ford, I hear there are a ton available:laughing:


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Take the money you were planning on spending on another truck and get in touch with http://www.destroked.com/ and have the best of all three worlds.

Ford body, Cummins engine and the Allison transmission, AKA the perfect truck.


----------



## jbell36 (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah i've always been partial to ford, haven't ever had a big issue with the 3 that i've owned (ranger, heavy duty, super duty)...had a dodge and had a lot of issues with it, just was not reliable what so ever, but it was a gasser...now have two cummins and love them, still a few transmission issues tho...i would agree that fords are a great work truck, solid front axel and reliable...don't have much experience with GM but i'm sure they are a good work truck, just curious and everyone's .02 cents. 

i definitely wanna chip/dpf delete my 6.4 but it has a great warranty on it still...


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

hlntoiz;1255662 said:


> I am not going to get into a pissing match which is the better truck but IMO for a "used" truck if you want a bulletproof truck get a 07-09 Dodge with the 6.7 and auto. No other brand can touch the power train in it.
> 
> If you don't believe me search Ford 6.4 and Dodge 6.7 and see which one has *less* complaints about the drive train. Chevys where just a little soft for me in the front end but they would be my second choice. I just wasn't crazy about he look those years. The new ones are much nicer.
> 
> If you want one Cheap then go with the Ford, I hear there are a ton available:laughing:


By Dodge, did you mean FIAT?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

dodge 3rd gen!Thumbs Up


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

cool just a test


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

I've got a 99 F250 with the 7.3. It currently has 232,000 miles on it and it runs like a champ. The motor is all original except for new injectors at 180,000 and a new alternator. Gets around 20 mpg on the highway if I drive it easy and put Power Service in the fuel tank. Picked her up for $5,800. Best truck I've ever bought.

One of my subs runs a 12 valve Cummins. It has 193,000 on it and it is still running strong, too. He did have to rebuild the transmission last season, but other than that it's been good. It does have a fair amount of rust on it compared to my truck, though. 

If you maintain your truck and don't abuse it, any of the big 3 will work many long and hard years for you. They all have their issues. Drive all 3 and see which one "feels" best to you.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

To each his own. Ford truck, cummins engine, allison tranny. Ford has the best weight ratings. If you want to salt I wouldn't consider a SRW truck


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I dont hear anyone mention the '04.5-06 LLY Chevy/GMC. No major probs and good mileage. If you dont like the Silverado front end (which I can blame you) go with the GMC. LBZ is great motor too as long as you dont put alot of power adders to stock motor.

My personal vote is build it. Get an older truck like mine, get a 1 ton frame and box it, throw in a cummins and alli and have at it. Lots of work but one of very few.

Every truck is going to have flaws. Its nature of the game. I do love the Cummins but hate the truck around it...mainly the interior. Ford stopped making good trucks after the 7.3L IMO.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cold_and_tired;1255672 said:


> By Dodge, did you mean FIAT?


Yup, still better then a ford that pisses diesel all over the place and won't run because the injectors are garbage. I don't care how good the body is, if the truck won't move the body isn't any good.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cold_and_tired;1255666 said:


> Take the money you were planning on spending on another truck and get in touch with http://www.destroked.com/ and have the best of all three worlds.
> 
> Ford body, Cummins engine and the Allison transmission, AKA the perfect truck.


What frame would you use? General Motors, probably. You get the nice IFS that way.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

2COR517;1256498 said:


> What frame would you use? General Motors, probably. You get the nice IFS that way.


How about using a F-550 or Dodge 5500 frame with H1 axles? Stout frames and the IFS and IRS would be perfect.

I think I'll build one once I win the powerball.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Not again...


----------



## PPS. inc (Oct 10, 2009)

Allison yes. Anything chevy, no! they cost more to maintain then to own. Buy a ford and put you truck dreams to rest. I would not/will not ever buy ANYTHING made by dodge. Pretty much everyone I know who owns anything made by them has had major issues. I know a guy who took a $10,000 loss to get away from the dodge POS to buy a chevy. I'm a ford guy! SFA is the way to go as well. Best luck to you.


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Get a standard


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

PPS. inc;1257649 said:


> Allison yes. Anything chevy, no! they cost more to maintain then to own. Buy a ford and put you truck dreams to rest. I would not/will not ever buy ANYTHING made by dodge. Pretty much everyone I know who owns anything made by them has had major issues. I know a guy who took a $10,000 loss to get away from the dodge POS to buy a chevy. I'm a ford guy! SFA is the way to go as well. Best luck to you.


Issues with a 6.7 and the new tranny? Please elaborate?


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

IC-Smoke;1255695 said:


> dodge 3rd gen!Thumbs Up


Agreed, i have 2 of them.
as posted earlier every brand comes with its own ******** attached to it.
Its all about keeping on top of maintenance and fixing stuff as soon as it breaks!


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

I have 2 2006 LBZ's and they both plow great. Never any issues with the trannies and they get great fuel milage. Some of the early LBZ's "late 2005's" did have some head gasket issues but the later 06's are pretty much bullet proof. As far as plowing with them i think most guys on here will agree that the diesel power is totally different than gas power when pushing. It is hard to explain the power difference but you have all the power you need but it gets planted to the ground differently so you have more traction. I love my diesels and will never go back to a gasser. The big three have good diesels, but you have to pick what yrs and what engines. For me personally the LBZ was a good platform with an awesome transmission. The IFS is not as strong as a straight axle but for me they have held up very well, in fact besides a couple tie rods, a wheel bearing and adding tie rod sleeves i have had no maintenance issues. For 110k on my ECSB and 6yrs plowing i am very happy with it.


----------



## NJlandscaper908 (Oct 29, 2010)

dpf delete and tuner will get you double the mpg and double the power. maybe even more if you do a straight pipe all the way back


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Any of the big three make some good trucks. I love dodge and the cummins just wish they would make a little better tranny. Ford's new powerstroke seems to be good as does the duramax. I guess if your going for a 3/4 ton with a diesel whichever body style you like the best is the way to go. As long as you take care of them they will last for a pretty long time.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Jelinek61;1258916 said:


> Any of the big three make some good trucks. I love dodge and the cummins just wish they would make a little better tranny. Ford's new powerstroke seems to be good as does the duramax. I guess if your going for a 3/4 ton with a diesel whichever body style you like the best is the way to go. As long as you take care of them they will last for a pretty long time.


You really should look into the new 6spd and the 6.7.

Can't remember even reading about anyone having issue with one?Thumbs Up


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

6.4l dpf deleted and spartan tuned!!


----------



## Wiseguyinc (Jan 31, 2007)

I think everyone has "known somebody" who has/had a pile of crap truck that is nothing but trouble and all they do is tell everybody about how bad that brand is and never buy that brand or you'll be sorry.blah blah blah.
There is no such thing as " the best" Or the worst. It's all relative. Get what you like and take care of it.


----------

